# Uber Partner - Android App crashing



## JerseyNick (Jul 12, 2015)

Last two nights i've experienced major trouble. I've been driving for about 3 weeks now, no real issues at all. Maybe some times the app slows for about 20 seconds, thats about it. Finally on Wednesday I updated all my apps. I go driving on Friday, and the first ride starts okay, but driving from North Jersey into Manhattan (it was 8 miles) ... I got $22. Thats a $38 ride minimum in the morning without a surge. I was taking these people from the Taylor Swift Concert into Manhattan, and the concert was surging like crazy..

Anyways, after I drop em off, I come back to Jersey and the Uber partner app running majorly slow. Its now taking google maps 2 minutes to load where I am, etc etc. Finally once google maps is loaded, the partner App crashes so I have to load App again which is taking forever. 

Uber partner App now telling me "Unable to determine your location." WTF... So now i'm asking the passenger for directions, which was annoying for him i'm sure. 

Finally we arrive... the App is still loading itself, taking forever... It changed my wallpaper on my phone LOL. Something went wrong here with the app update. I had to pack it in and call it a night because it was so frustrating. Same thing happened Saturday night.. after my first ride, went haywire... Called it a night.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

they need to test these damn updates before making them go live, my phone crashed for the first time (i havent drove for a week) last night ending trips was a chore also. im almost positive the gps gets screwed up and costs us fare $. it sort of skips miles in between. im also frustrated.


----------



## JerseyNick (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh and you wanna hear an amazing response from Uber? "Make sure your phone is not in airplane mode." -- Youd have to be an idiot not to know that.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ub-urs will gladly tell you what you did wrong. He processed GPS data for 20 years. I suggest you PM him.


----------

